#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Nexo PS10 zelfbouw

## jack

Nexo PS 10 welke is zelfbouw????










SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## speakerfreak

is er een zelfbouw en 1 voorgebouwde om het zo maar evne te noemen?

wel heel netjes afgewerkt dan, hoe is dat met die handvaten gedaan dan?

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## fredje

Zien eruit als 2 originele PS10-en.
Ik kan werkelijk verschil niet zien.
Compliment!

Fred Bourgonje.

----------


## jack

Ha die fred jij heb ze in het eggie gezien<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>.
idd een is echt ander is zelfbouw.

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## jack

> citaat:wel heel netjes afgewerkt dan, hoe is dat met die handvaten gedaan dan?



met een ordinaire bovenfrees die in elke huis tuin en keuken zaak te koop is<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## dj Q-bone

Ik denk dat de linker zelfbouw is, want daar zit het luidsprekerdoek minder strak dan bij de rechter, maar Als ik niet wist dat er een zelfbouw was, en een origineel was. Dan had ik nooi het verschil gezien.

----------


## jack

Hier dan de oplossing






SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## PowerSound

EN hoe klinken ze ?

Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## jack

De drivers speakers en filtercomponenten zijn exact hetzelfde . enigste verschil is de hoorn 
vond 150 pleuro ex per stuk toch een beetje aan de hoge kant heb daarom maar een ME 15 van B&C besteld en deze op een stuk hout gemonteerd zodat ik deze ook kan draaien. Ook is de gebruikte driver groter dan het gat dat origineel gemaakt word voor de ME 15.
Het gat is gemaakt voor een originele hoorn.
zodra ik wat geld over heb zullen deze er echt wel komen.

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## jack

> citaat:EN hoe klinken ze ?



Het verschil tussen de kasten is niet te horen.

Ik vind persoonlijk dat deze kasjes zeer hard gaan.
Heb al wel door dat er een hele zware versterker op moet staan.
Eerst met een crest CA 6 geprobeerd. Daarna met een Crest 8001 
Dit gaat echt superhard.

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## jack

> citaat:  Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...



<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Mijne wel tien zelfs<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## PowerSound

Lol, tja is een andere zaak de mijne <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Hoeveel tijd heb je hieraan besteed ?

Site nog eens geupdate (V5.02) ! Mijne Nexo kan ni in den auto...

----------


## jack

Ik bouw heel veel kasten.
Ik ben met deze ongeveer 10 uur bezig geweest.
Hierbij heb ik wel gelijk een mal van de voorkant en de handvaten gemaakt. 
Het tweede kasje ong 5 uur. Het plamuren en het verven is het grootste werk.

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## Davy Gabriels

welke 10" en welke 1" zitten er eigenlijk in zo'n PS10? Ik die hier eens opengedraaid,maar zit geen sticker op de speakers.

----------


## jack

DE 45 van B&C  en een RCF L10 568

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## jack

nexo  gebruikt twee type drivers aangegeven als de X en de Y driver.
De X driver is de DE 45
De Y driver is volgensmij geen B&C.Ik zal vandaag deze driver nog wel op het fotoforum zetten .vast wel iemand die weet welk merk het is. Deze Y driver is een stuk kleiner en lichter dan de X driver.

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## jack

Foto's van de andere "vreemde" Nexo driver.
Weet iemand toevalig welk merk type en prijskaartje hier aan hangt 





SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## Gast1401081

je zou bijna JBL zeggen, maar een 2401 is bij JBL nooit gemaakt.

wel de 2402 ( bullet) enzo.

3-12 trakteer ik op bier met stamppot.

PS, ach dat i9s het serienummer. het typenummer is de HauteParleurAPS10-8ohm..sorry

Bijgewerkt door - ************** op 26/10/2002  11:29:04

----------


## Didier

Hey Jack,

Kun je me zeggen waar je de tekeningen vandaan hebt om die kastjes te maken?
Heb namelijk ook nog wat toppies nodig, vandaar...

Alvast bedankt!

BETROUWBAAR & BETAALBAAR

----------


## jack

Ik heb zelf een originele opengemaakt en nagebouwd.
Ik heb geen tekening .
Op PB audio staat een vergelijkbaar kasje

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## Davy Gabriels

problems:ik heb 1 driver van een PS10 stuk.Het is dezelfde als hier al gepost is(de zogenaamde vreemde driver),alleen type of serienummer is 2402 ipv 2401...is wel een toevallig dat de serienr eentje hoger is!

----------


## jack

Ik wil deze vreemde driver evt. wel ruilen tegen een DE45 van B&C

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## Powerlight TD

Ha, die Jack. Alles kids?


Ik ben diegene geweest uit Emmen die 4 RCF'jes (1018) baskastjes bij je opgehaald heb.
En toen heb je meteen ff de PS-15 nagetekend..<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Nogmaals mij complimenten voor het zeer nette timmerwerk.
Baskastjes draaien met een band hier uit de regio. En ze zijn er dik tevreden over.
Enne, hoe staat het met de komkommers?..<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>




Met zeer veel hoogachting en waardering teken ik,

Michel Tenhage

----------


## brink998

Heb je ook al eens de PS15 nagemaakt?
en bouw je ook kasten voor anderen om te verkopen?

----------


## speakerfreak

> citaat:Heb je ook al eens de PS15 nagemaakt?
> en bouw je ook kasten voor anderen om te verkopen?



oververkoop mag je het eigenliojk niet op het forum hebben<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

maaaaaaaaaaaaaar moet je is op marktplaats.nl zoeken heb ik geloof ik welles wat zien staan

speakerfreak was here....

----------


## jack

> citaat:Heb je ook al eens de PS15 nagemaakt?
> en bouw je ook kasten voor anderen om te verkopen?




Yep

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## Iko

ik vond dit ergens.. http://www.lightit.nl/mainpage/paginas/geluid.html lijkt wel veel op die dingen toch? maar wat is er anders aan?

greetz Iko

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Mmms dat zijn allemaal nagemaakte/op bestaande modellen gebaseerde kasten. De eerste ziet eruit als een Martin Audio ICT-300, die daarnaast de Nexo PS15 (verschil orginele heeft 2" driver, deze 1") en de onderste zal de RCF ESW18 nogwat wel weer zijn.
Weinig orgineel...

Groeten, Remco

----------


## jack

> citaat: ik vond dit ergens.. http://www.lightit.nl/mainpage/paginas/geluid.html lijkt wel veel op die dingen toch? maar wat is er anders aan?



Da zijn wel heel bekende kasten voor mij<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

SJEEK DE BAZE

----------


## jack

Heb nu in mijn imitaties nexo's ook de originele hoorn gezet.

----------


## Reemski

De site van Lightit is wel erg slecht hoor.


Voor de PS15 imitatie heeft ie volgens mij gewoon een foto gepakt van de originele ps15. Nexo gebruikt namelijk 6 magneetjes om het gril op zijn plaats te houden, en die zie ik op deze foto ook zitten. Of het moet wel een exacte kopie zijn....

----------


## Klaaske

Netjusss ! en klinken ze  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hatman

Hallo jack,ik heb je kasten van de ps10 goed bekeken en ik moet zeggen dat het er goed uit ziet,leuk dat je met zo'n hobby mooie dingen kunt maken.
Zelf heb ik ook een set staan en wil het uitbreiden met nog twee stuks,zou je mij daarmee ook kunnen helpen?
Groet ruud

----------


## jack

[^][^][^][^]Je bent niet bepaald de eerste die dit vraagt[^][^][^][^]

----------


## Remco vd Werff

In het grootste deel van de kasten van Funktion-One wordt inderdaad gebruik gemaakt van custum made drivers die door Fane gemaakt worden.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Heys, mn complimenten, maar vraagje:
Hoe stuur je die dingen het beste aan? wat voor amp?
Bij de nexotjes wordt ook n controller gebruikt, is dat hier ook nodig? (of n EQ) of klinken ze van zichzelf al lekker? Is het kastje bi-amp?

----------


## nightline

Kan alleen met proc. gebruikt worden, klinkt anders voor geen meter. Het filter bestaat ook uit niets meer dan een 12Db high en low pass.

groeten

Jack

----------


## jack

Yep zie ook http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...chTerms=filter

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

nu ben ik niet zon zelfbouheld, maar welke controller erachter? 
gewoon de orginele nexo?

----------


## nightline

Yip, analoog PS10 proc. of de digitale.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## kraakmania

Netjes nagebouwd die PS10 kastjes.

Inmiddels ben ik zelf ook in het bezit van een setje PS10. 
Het is me allemaal goed gelukt, alleen, hoe maak je het front?
Is dit een stuk grill (gebogen aan de zijkanten) en daarna schuim erop?
En hoe maak je de grill dan vast? op de foto's van Jack zie ik een soort 'pinnetjes' zitten. (magneetjes?)

Als ze af zijn zal ik een paar foto's plaatsen.

----------


## peterkuli

Zijn er misschien tekeningen of ontwerpen van de PS10?

Of komt deze in de buurt? http://www.speakerstore.nl/index.php?l=nl&pg=11&c=2

----------


## JVS

Die komt heel erg dicht in de buurt van de PS10  :Smile:  

PS10 van Nexo is ca. 12mm breder, ca. 5mm minder hoog, de monitor-lighoek verschilt iets, en nog een paar kleine dingetjes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## djjake

Beste, hoe bevestig je het luidsprekerdoek?

----------


## JVS

Eerst de grill (rekstaal) buigen (ik heb er even een mal voor gemaakt). Vervolgens kanten even ontdoen van scherpe randen, en het schuim (10mm) vastlijmen op de grill. aan de boven- en onderkant gewoon recht afsnijden, links en rechts om de grill heen klappen en aan de achterkant ook even vastlijmen.

groet,

Joost

----------


## kraakmania

Ik heb ook nog steeds een vraag: hoe bevestig je de grill daarna op het front van de kast?
Ik het het nu gedaan met 'kast' magneetjes aan de zijkanten van de grill (schuim moet er nog omheen) maar dit zit niet echt lekker.
Ik zal vanavond een paar foto's maken.

gr,
Michiel

----------


## Carl

De meeste van mijn grills zitten gewoon klem in de kast, anders een paar schroeven in de hoeken, onder het schuim. Dat schuim is een mm. of twee te groot en in die hoekjes niet vastgeplakt, mijn kasten zijn met vilt bekleed, dus dat blijft wel zitten.
Anders is klitjesband ook wel een idee? (plakken èn nieten, is steviger)

----------


## kraakmania

Hey Carl,
Klemmen van de gril gaat bij mij niet lukken.
Hier een voorbeeld hoe ik de gril nu vast heb zitten.



Als ik er nu schuim overheen ga trekken dan werkt dit niet meer. Iemand een idee?
(kan je hoek niet plakken en het schuim wat wegtrekken)


Hier nog een totaalbeeld van de PS10 


Groeten,
Michiel

----------


## Decitech

Welke woofer is daar gebruikt?

Lijkt op eem eminence gamma pro10?

Edit: Ziet er in ieder geval erg goed uit!

----------


## nightline

Front van een PS10 zit met magneetjes gemonteerd, en gecentreerd op een paar pennetjes.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## kraakmania

@Decitech; De woofer is een Eminence delta 10. Niet de beste voor dit ontwerp.

@nightline; Heb je daar mischien een detail foto van hoe je dat hebt opgelost? Als je het goed bekijkt het ik het nu ook met een magneetje opgelost..

Groeten,
Michiel

----------


## Decitech

> @Decitech; De woofer is een Eminence delta 10. Niet de beste voor dit ontwerp.
> 
> Groeten,
> Michiel




Waarom heb je dan gekozen voor deze woofer? Vanwege het budget..?

----------


## kraakmania

Yep, het budget. De 'beste' speaker voor de PS10 is de RCF 10/568. Deze schijnt ook in het origineel gebruikt te worden. Echter je hebt voor de prijs van 1 RCF, 2 delta 10's.
Laatst een feestje met de PS10's gedraait en ze klinken lekker. Maarr ik heb geen vergelijkings materiaal. 

gr,
Michiel

----------


## luc2366

> De 'beste' speaker voor de PS10 is de RCF 10/568. Deze schijnt ook in het origineel gebruikt te worden.
> gr,
> Michiel



Maar dat zal dan wel een "nexo"-model zijn neem ik aan?

----------


## Freek Fokker

Hoeft niet persee. Ongetwijfelt een nexo sticker, maar hoeft zeker geen aangepaste speaker te zijn.

----------


## kraakmania

'Mijn' PS10 is een 'nexo' model. Ik heb ff niet zo snel een foto waar dat op te zien is. Het is in iedergeval het ontwerp van Iven met aangepaste reflex poort.
Enne, ik zie nergens een sticker..

----------


## Pimm87

Gebruikt iedereen die hier zelfbouw PS10's heeft ook een NEXO processor?

----------


## luc2366

ik heb hier op Carnaval héél wat Nexo-setjes zien (en horen) passeren en ze klonken niet allemaal even mooi. Of dit nu ligt aan het al-dan-niet gebruik van een processor of aan een overstuurd signaal kon ik niet vaststellen, maar ik was zeker niet altijd overtuigd van deze setjes

----------


## Husss

> ik heb hier op Carnaval héél wat Nexo-setjes zien (en horen) passeren en ze klonken niet allemaal even mooi. Of dit nu ligt aan het al-dan-niet gebruik van een processor of aan een overstuurd signaal kon ik niet vaststellen, maar ik was zeker niet altijd overtuigd van deze setjes



De Nexo kastjes werken en klinken alleen goed met de daarvoor bedoelde analoge Td of de digitale NX processor. Laat je deze weg, dan haal je een essentieel onderdeel van het totale systeem weg!!

Overigens zoals bij alle processoren (apparaten) in de signaalketen. als je er sterkstroom :EEK!:   instuurt (lees de boel overstuurt) kun je niet verwachten dat er nog iets fraais uitkomt!

En met carnaval moet alles toch altijd harder als mogelijk is met het betreffende systeem.
Gebruik zelf ook nexo en heb nog nooit brokken gehad en ben er nog steeds heel content mee :Smile:  


Husss

Husss

----------


## Pimm87

Dat je alleen het beste uit die kastjes kan halen met een nexo processor heb ik ondertussen wel begrepen.
Toch ben ik op zoek naar een alternatief. Een reden om die kastjes na te bouwen kan oa de hoge aanschafprijs zijn. Aangezien zo'n nexo processor ook niet goedkoop is kan ik me voorstellen dat je ook daarvoor een alternatief zoekt.

Zou het zin hebben de kastjes bijvoorbeeld bi-amped aan te sturen en er een dbx voor te zetten?

----------


## ivo

[quote=pimsaint]Dat je alleen het beste uit die kastjes kan halen met een nexo processor heb ik ondertussen wel begrepen.
quote]

Of je ga werken met andere speakers die, zonder processor, ook goed klinken in deze, ps10, kast (even de poort aanpassen).
Dit werkt bijzonder goed.

----------


## Pimm87

Over welke componenten praten we dan, en zou je daarmee de zelfde resultaten (lees dB's en goede klank) kunnen behalen?
Of is het verstandiger dan een ander soort 10" kabinet te nemen.

----------


## ivo

Er zijn genoeg 10" en drivers die, in combinatie met elkaar, goed klinken, gelijkwaardig zo niet beter klinkend dan een ps10
Je kan een ander kastje ontwerpen, je kan de ps10 ook aanpassen, wat je zelf wil.

----------


## JVS

Ivo,

Heb je al eens een originele PS10 met een originele PS10td vergeleken met andere 10" kastjes ?

Ga je een "kale" PS10 (zonder proc.) vergelijken dan ben je compleet fout bezig. Zo is het een peuleschil om een beter klinkend kastje te bedenken of "beter" klinkende drivers te vinden. Ik vermoed dat je zo ook getest hebt.

Heb je echt een combinatie ontworpen die net zo hard gaat als een PS10 met proc. en nóg beter klinkt dan mag je me snel even mailen... 
In een PS10 *systeem* zit jaren ontwikkeling, en daar verzin je niet zomaar even iets beters voor !

Kortom, een PS10 wordt heel erg vaak ZONDER de processor te gebruiken vergeleken met standaard 10" kastjes.... DAAR is een PS10 nu net NIET voor gebouwd. Een PS10td controller is (vrijwel) NIET na te bootsen met een universele processor, hierover loopt reeds een topic. Hierdoor mis je enkele essentiële DEQ's en RMS-limiters (meervoud!). 

Ga je niet de originele processor gebruiken dan bouw je beter iets anders dan een PS10.. (b.v. B&C BOX10 - BC Speakers)..

----------


## ivo

Ik heb als DJ ruim een jaar gewerkt met een PS10 - PS 15 combinatie van nexo, met processor, ik weet wat dit kan.

Ik wil toch even terug gaan naar de basis van geluid, natuurkunde.
Een 10" kan maar een bepaalde max hoeveelheid lucht in beweging zetten, en daarmee is ook de max spl mee bepaald.
Een controller zorgt ervoor dat een speaker niet buiten zijn x-max treed doormiddel van limiters ed.
Dat houd in dat, mocht de speaker, de 10" en niet de driver (de 10" speaker is de zwakke schakel) buiten zijn liniar komen, de limiters/ terugkoppeling ervoor zorgt dat dit gecorrigeerd wordt.
Dit gebeurt door ofwel de lowcut freqentie omhoog te leggen, bij hoge volumes, ofwel het laag te drukken/limiten doormiddel van compressors / limiters.
Al met al betekend dat dat bij hoge volumes je freqentie's en dynamiek gaat verliezen, ja het zal hard gaan maar of het nog WARM klinkt???

Ook wil ik er aan toevoegen dat er genoeg merken zonder processor werken en ook een zeer goede klank uit een kasje halen.
Een procesor wordt, in het extreme geval van Nexo, dan ook gebruikt om GOEDKOPE speakers beter te laten klinken en de klant DWING om er een dure procesor bij te kopen, commercie???
Nexo en goedkope speakers, jawel, al met al zit er aan uinits voor (verkoop) 300,- euro in, een kastje met filter kan je bouwen voor 100,-? euro, wat kost een procesor?
Ik denk dat er meer aandacht is besteed aan de processor dan aan het kastje.....

Het kasje.....is niet meer dan een 20ltr basreflex kastje met een bepaalde afstemming.
Ik kan mij zo een antal speakers verzinnen die in het zelfde kastje BETER presteren dan de 568H van RCF.

Dan lees ik ook vaak dat er mensen zijn die een kastje nabouwen, units erin laden en een orginele processor erachter hangen.
Dat is hetzelfde als een Opel nemen, een moter erin van een BMW en zegen dat deze rijdt als een BMW.......
Je kan nooit 100% een systeem nabouwen met de zelfde acoustiche en electrishe eigenschappen als het orgineel, denk aan materiaal, baspoorten, units en zelfs de afwerking (coating, grill, foam), versterking.
Nabouw met een orginele controler zal in vergelijk met de orginele confugiratie altijd afwijken, tijd zal leren of de speakers heel blijven???, ik kan mij zelfs een post herineren, hier op J&H, dat iemand regelmatig speakers kapot had in zijn nabouw nexo's......

Kan je een systeem bouwen, zonder processor, die net zo goed of better klinkt dan een ps10, of zelfs harder gaat dan.....
Ja, ik denk van wel, er zijn speakers/drivers die beter klinken dan de 568H en DE25.
En harder? ..... binnen de grenzen van een aangename klank, ja 100%
Woord bij daad....iemand die een orginele PS10 set naast die van mij wil zetten hier in Emmen??????
En is er iemand die een beproeft meetsysteem, deze dag, ervoor wil zetten????
Ik denk dat er genoeg publiek is  :Wink:

----------


## JVS

Hoi Ivo,

Je spreekt jezelf een beetje tegen op meerdere punten..

Allereerst, in een Nexo PS10 zit een DE45 HF-driver, en geen DE25. Misschien dat je met niet-originele (nabouw?) kastjes als PS10 aan het vergelijken bent geweest ?

De reden dat er een 10" RCF-568H gebruikt is, zit 'm gegarandeerd niet in de prijs. Hele grote kans dat deze driver om klankmatige redenen gekozen is. Hoe verklaar je dan dat er een 1" DE45 gebruikt is en geen "goedkopere" DE25 ? De 1" driver is in dit systeem hoofdzakelijk de beperkende factor, niet de 10". Anders was er wellicht een zwaardere 10" ingezet en een goedkopere DE25. Omdat de PS10td juist de dynamiek instand houdt kom je met een RCF-568H prima weg. Een flinke bult dynamiek is dan uiteraard ook benodigd vanuit de eindtrap.





> Ook wil ik er aan toevoegen dat er genoeg merken zonder processor werken en ook een zeer goede klank uit een kasje halen.



Noem mij eens één kastje van PS10 formaat dat net zo netjes klinkt, net zo hard gaat en net zo idiot-proof is ? 





> Een procesor wordt, in het extreme geval van Nexo, dan ook gebruikt om GOEDKOPE speakers beter te laten klinken en de klant DWING om er een dure procesor bij te kopen, commercie???
> Nexo en goedkope speakers, jawel, al met al zit er aan uinits voor (verkoop) 300,- euro in, een kastje met filter kan je bouwen voor 100,-? euro, wat kost een procesor?



Euhm Ivo ? Waarom een dure B&C DE45 en geen goedkopere B&C DE25 ? Waarom een peperdure PHL-driver in een PS15 ? Je baseert je mening puur op de L10568H uit de PS10 welke jij te licht vindt (al is dat helemaal niet zo).





> Ik kan mij zo een antal speakers verzinnen die in het zelfde kastje BETER presteren dan de 568H van RCF.



Daar gaan we weer, ZONDER processor !! mét processor valt er vrijwel niets extra te behalen met een andere driver, ook niet al zou je de processor aanpassen !





> Dan lees ik ook vaak dat er mensen zijn die een kastje nabouwen, units erin laden en een orginele processor erachter hangen.
> Dat is hetzelfde als een Opel nemen, een moter erin van een BMW en zegen dat deze rijdt als een BMW.......
> Je kan nooit 100% een systeem nabouwen met de zelfde acoustiche en electrishe eigenschappen als het orgineel, denk aan materiaal, baspoorten, units en zelfs de afwerking (coating, grill, foam), versterking.
> Nabouw met een orginele controler zal in vergelijk met de orginele confugiratie altijd afwijken, tijd zal leren of de speakers heel blijven???, ik kan mij zelfs een post herineren, hier op J&H, dat iemand regelmatig speakers kapot had in zijn nabouw nexo's......



Zolang de drivers, kastinhoud, afstemming en filter van het kastje gelijk blijft, zijn er weinig valkuilen, al zeker niet in het PA-bereik. Wat de door jouw genoemde "coating" van het kastje met de klank van doen heeft ? Op PA-gebied naar mijn idee net zo weinig als de kleur van de onderbroek van prins bernhard. 
Wat je schrijft over "regelmatig" defecte drivers, volgens mij is er ooit één iemand geweest die een 10" van een PS10 defect had. Dit was echter een productiefout van RCF...
Alle andere gevallen van "speakers kapot" die ik ken, zijn allemaal veroorzaakt door aansluitfouten of invloeden van buitenaf.





> Kan je een systeem bouwen, zonder processor, die net zo goed of better klinkt dan een ps10, of zelfs harder gaat dan.....
> Ja, ik denk van wel, er zijn speakers/drivers die beter klinken dan de 568H en DE25.
> En harder? ..... binnen de grenzen van een aangename klank, ja 100%
> Woord bij daad....iemand die een orginele PS10 set naast die van mij wil zetten hier in Emmen??????
> En is er iemand die een beproeft meetsysteem, deze dag, ervoor wil zetten????
> Ik denk dat er genoeg publiek is



Ik wil best een ORIGINEEL ps10 kastje ter beschikking stellen, tesamen met PS10td etc. Meetsysteem is ook geen probleem (Smaart / Easera).
Ik ben heel erg benieuwd of je met een zelf samengeknutseld kastje dezelfde resultaten weet neer te zetten als een Nexo PS10 waar vele jaren ontwikkeling achter zitten door mensen die zeer goed thuis zijn in de materie!!

In 't kort: Volgens mij probeer je Nexo een beetje de grond in te stampen, enkel en alleen omdat jij vindt dat de gebruikte 10" RCF in het PS10 kastje in jouw ogen "te goedkoop" is...

----------


## ivo

> Ik wil best een ORIGINEEL ps10 kastje ter beschikking stellen, tesamen met PS10td etc. Meetsysteem is ook geen probleem (Smaart / Easera).
> Ik ben heel erg benieuwd of je met een zelf samengeknutseld kastje dezelfde resultaten weet neer te zetten als een Nexo PS10



Zeg maar wanneer.....

----------


## JVS

> Zeg maar wanneer.....



Antwoord ook s.v.p. even op m'n andere vragen... 
Als er serieus vergelijkingsmateriaal is dan kom ik graag een keertje langs (ook al is m'n vrije tijd erg schaars). Misschien iets voor een volgende meeting ?

----------


## ivo

> Allereerst, in een Nexo PS10 zit een DE45 HF-driver, en geen DE25. Misschien dat je met niet-originele (nabouw?) kastjes als PS10 aan het vergelijken bent geweest ?



Het was 100% orgineel, de DE45 bedoel ik ook (ik weet dat ik schreef 25..)





> Euhm Ivo ? Waarom een dure B&C DE45 en geen goedkopere B&C DE25 ? Waarom een peperdure PHL-driver in een PS15 ? Je baseert je mening puur op de L10568H uit de PS10 welke jij te licht vindt (al is dat helemaal niet zo).
> Waarom een peperdure PHL-driver in een PS15 ? Je baseert je mening puur op de L10568H uit de PS10



De discussie ging toch over de ps10?





> Daar gaan we weer, ZONDER processor !! mét processor valt er vrijwel niets extra te behalen met een andere driver, ook niet al zou je de processor aanpassen



Als een systeem goed is heb je daar geen processor voor nodig om beter te laten klinken.
Je kan een processor toevoegen ter bescherming van je systeem.
Nexo gebruikt duidelijk om de speakers oa in klank te corrigeren.





> Noem mij eens één kastje van PS10 formaat dat net zo netjes klinkt, net zo hard gaat en net zo idiot-proof is ?







> Dit was echter een productiefout van RCF...
> Alle andere gevallen van "speakers kapot" die ik ken, zijn allemaal veroorzaakt door aansluitfouten of invloeden van buitenaf.







> Je spreekt jezelf een beetje tegen op meerdere punten..



Doen we allemaal wel eens





> In 't kort: Volgens mij probeer je Nexo een beetje de grond in te stampen, enkel en alleen omdat jij vindt dat de gebruikte 10" RCF in het PS10 kastje in jouw ogen "te goedkoop" is...



Ik probeer Nexo helemaal niet de grond in te stampen, ik probeer te zeggen dat nexo niet heilig is, misschien voor de mensen die 4000,- euro voor een systeem neertellen, maar dat je je niet blind moet staren op een systeem waarvan het belangrijkste onderdeel de controler is.
Er zijn zeer goede resultaten te bereiken met zelfbouw, mits je je goed orienteer.

Ik heb hier wel vergelijkings materiaal staan, ik wil er geen meeting van maken maar een dag waar meerdere mensen met kennis aanwezig zijn, zodat we alle rust hebben om goed en eerlijk zelfbouw te vergelijken met een Nexo PS10.

----------


## jack

Ooit komt er een dag dat je als fanatieke zelfbouwer erachter komt dat hoe mooi je je kastje ook is en hoe goed deze ook klinkt , deze nooit geaccepteerd zal worden in het professionele muziek wereld. (Zelf aan den lijve ondervonden).
Sinds ik Nexo gebruik haalt niemand het meer in zijn hoofd om er een set ernaast te zetten.

Wil je vooruit, koop een gerenommeerd merk dat geaccepteerd is in de muziekwereld.
Zelfbouw blijft voor hobbyisten!


En Ja ik heb ook zelfbouw ervaring zo,n 15 jaar. 
Mag niet liegen. Ik gebruik zelf ook nog zelfbouw kasten(subs).
Deze zijn op het houtsoort na 100% identiek aan de originele merkkasten.
Zodat ik ook hetzelfde resultaat/klank krijg als de originele kasten!
Ik gebruik deze dus ook door elkaar!

----------


## Pimm87

edit: ik wilde appels per peren vergelijken

----------


## luc2366

> Ooit komt er een dag dat je als fanatieke zelfbouwer erachter komt dat hoe mooi je je kastje ook is en hoe goed deze ook klinkt , deze nooit geaccepteerd zal worden in het professionele muziek wereld. (Zelf aan den lijve ondervonden).
> Sinds ik Nexo gebruik haalt niemand het meer in zijn hoofd om er een set ernaast te zetten.
> 
> Wil je vooruit, koop een gerenommeerd merk dat geaccepteerd is in de muziekwereld.
> Zelfbouw blijft voor hobbyisten!



het al-dan-niet geaccepteerd worden van je systeem heeft slechts gedeeltelijk met de kwaliteit te maken maar veelal met de merkengijlheid en vooringesteldheid van vele technici.

er zijn (inderdaad héél) veel sets die ruk klinken maar er zijn tal van zelfbouw-sets die wél goed klinken. Soms kan je technici overhalen om er toch mee te werken, soms niet. Al meegemaakt dat de tech reeds telefonisch meedeelde dat hij niet op zelfbouw wilde mixen (ZONDER ook maar foto's, details, info bekeken te hebben. Als ik 5 min later zei dat "X" er wel mee werkte was het ineens wél allemaal goed  :Cool:  ).

en om nou te zeggen dat een ps-10/ps-15 een ideale P.A-kast is... 
als monitor ja, maar dan gebruik ik net zo graag een monitor van AK (dit is ook "zelfbouw") en die is WEL geaccepteerd maar VEEL goedkoper.  

verder is het aan ieder voor zich om uit te maken of ze die stap naar de "professionele" wereld (zoals jij het noemt) willen zetten. 
Ten eerste is het een grote investering, want zeg nu zelf: wat ben je in ***snaam met "amper" 8 PS-15 en een 12-tal LS-subs om on-topic te blijven (kan net zo goed EAW, JBL Pro,... aanhalen)?
Ten tweede moet deze hoop "agressief frans geschetter" ook nog z'n geld opbrengen om rendabel te zijn.

----------


## sis

Luc2366, je bent duidelijk een fan van NEXO  :Big Grin:  
maar je hebt helemaal gelijk.
Vorig jaar stond hier bij ons in de tent een L'acoustics ARCS ( toppen ) 
en 8 subs dubbel 18" ( 4 per kant ) ZELFBOUW  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Alles aangestuurd door crown I-tech's 
The magical flying Thunderbirds kwamen optreden, niet de minste dus bij ons in Belgica. 
De technieker deed even een inspectie en had er totaal geen moeite mee, met die zelfbouw subs, ze zagen er niet uit maar ze klonken wel amaai 
sis

----------


## luc2366

sterker nog, ik heb hier 2 toppen waarvan enkel het naamplaatje origineel van SA is. Niemand maakt er een probleem van om hierop te mixen

----------


## salsa

Ik ben het ook geheel eens met Luc, ik heb ook het 1 en ander aan zelf bouw, dit doet er absoluut NIET onder de menige topmerken!
Het gaat uiteindelijk om de benadering van het type speaker en toepassing.
Ik zelf heb 2 Nexo PS10 (origineel) en twee zelfbouw PS10 en ik heb maar 1 PS10 Controller die ik voor alle 4 de speakers inzet en geen enkel verschil hoor tussen die vier kastjes. Tuurlijk als je gaat meten zal je misschien iets gaan zien, maar je hebt nog altijd te maken met Psycho Acoustics van het menselijk oor.
En gelukkig hebben vele mensen hier last van!!!!!

Als F.O.H is Nexo PS10 niet geschikt, daar heb ik zelf iets anders voor bedacht, ook 10 inch maar met een wave guide 1" compression high en dat gaat i.c.m minimaal 3 kastjes zeer hard en helder!!!!!!
De LS500 subs gebruik ik overal voor, gaat als de brandweer!

----------


## jack

> deze hoop "agressief frans geschetter"



Dit door jou genoemde "agressief frans geschetter" is bij ons in de regio toch wel zeer populair aan het worden in de positieve zin!

Ook in andere posten kraak je het merk Nexo volledig af.

Hierbij concludeer ik dat jij geen/weinig verstand van geluid heb.
gezien de positieve gebruikerservaringen nationaal / internationaal van het merk Nexo.

Wees objectief!

Ieder merk heeft zijn voor- en nadelen .(ook Nexo heeft nadelen)
Ieder merk heeft zo ook zijn toepassings gebied.

Vooral de PS serie van Nexo is zeer multifunktioneel toe te passen.

Er zullen altijd betere kasten bestaan voor specifieke toepassingen.

@salsa

Ik heb in het verleden tientallen Nepso ps 10 kasten gemaakt.
Bij gebruik van dezelfde componenten is een zo goed als zelfde resultaat te bereiken als de originele Nexo PS10,s

http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...-zelfbouw.html

----------


## ivo

Als je een eige mening over de PS10 heb, of Nexo, wordt dat gelijk gezien als afkraken of de grond in stampen.

Geluid is smaak en over smaak valt te twisten.

----------


## salsa

> @salsa
> 
> Ik heb in het verleden tientallen Nepso ps 10 kasten gemaakt.
> Bij gebruik van dezelfde componenten is een zo goed als zelfde resultaat te bereiken als de originele Nexo PS10,s
> 
> http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...-zelfbouw.html



Maar dan begrijpen we elkaar toch? Ik ben erg tevreden met Nexo en zeg niets negatiefs over de klank!
Overigens heb je nooit gereageerd op m'n meeltje... :Frown:

----------


## jack

> Maar dan begrijpen we elkaar toch? Ik ben erg tevreden met Nexo en zeg niets negatiefs over de klank!
> Overigens heb je nooit gereageerd op m'n meeltje...



Dit is omdat ik zo'n 3 jaar geleden ben gestopt met het bouwen van kasten voor andere.

Mijn excuses voor dit ongemak.
Maar als je zowat dagelijks het hemd van je lijf word gevraagd word het teveel van het goede. 

Diverse drive in shows bij ons in de regio draaien nog steeds naar volle tevredenheid met mijn imitatie nexo's.

Zelf gebruik ik geen imitatie toppen meer.
Alleen nog  11 subs

----------


## luc2366

@ jack:

zeer algemeen gesteld: je bent ooit begonnen met de bouw van een setje PS-10. Omdat je dat wel mooi klinken vond heb je er een hele reeks bijgebouwd. Niettegenstaande je TERECHT tevreden was over je zelfbouw-projecten - heel mooie afwerking- (ik citeer: "Bij gebruik van dezelfde componenten is een zo goed als zelfde resultaat te bereiken als de originele Nexo PS10,s") stap je toch over op de originele kasten. Omdat je nu een hele hoop originele PS-10 en PS-15 bezit ben je ineens de geluids-expert? 
Verder gooi je ALLE zelfbouw op dezelfde hoop "rommel" maar hou je wél je zelfbouw-subs...  :Cool:  


ik kraak niet "enkel" Nexo af maar ik prijs hier zeker ook niet Nexo de hemel in (want daar is geen enkele reden toe). Het is niet omdat ik (voorlopig) zelf enkel zelfbouw heb dat ik geen ervaring heb met de, zoals je het graag zelf zegt: geaccepteerde merken die je een stapje hoger op de pro-ladder zetten.
Ik ben dan wel geen grote P.A-mixer (en heb die ambitie nog helemaal niet) en in jou ogen misschien "maar" een DJ. Toch heb ik qua Nexo ervaring op de SI-2000, de Alpha (helaas niet de Alpha-E), Ps-10 en Ps-15. 
Ik vrees dat ik wel weet waarover ik spreek als ik dat allemaal vergelijk met de EV MT-2/Deltamax, SP-4, TS Flood, EAW-850, AG Pro, Martin Audio,... en daarom ook precies weet WAT en WAAROM ik dat wil zefbouwen  :Big Grin:  

Ik heb ca. 10j gedraaid in een café waar SI hing (en nog steeds hangt!) en ca 1j waar de PS10 hangt mét de controller. Het gaat idd heel hard en je krijgt het niet kapot maar ofdat het nu als het allerbeste klinkt? Voor mij PERSOONLIJK niet.
PS-10 en PS-15: mijns inziens ideaal als monitors en in kleine(re) installaties (en DAAROM zijn ze zo populair: klein, compact, luid) maar om ze nu met 8 of 12 in een grote zaal of tent als FOH te gebruiken? Dan ben je niet zo'n expert volgens mij...

Verder heb ik met m'n zelfbouw-sets genoeg werk, weinig-tot-geen klachten (of weigeringen om ermee te werken) en ben ik niet zo ijdel om ze als "een merk" te verhuren en reken daar dus ook niet de "merken-" prijs voor, maw mijn sets brengen goed en genoeg op.

BTW Jack, niet te persoonlijk opvatten...

----------


## jack

> zeer algemeen gesteld: je bent ooit begonnen met de bouw van een setje PS-10



Niet helemaal waar

5 Jaar geleden was ik erg onder de indruk van een bij ons in de buurt spelende Tape act met Nexo ps 15 en labgruppen versterkers

Ik had daar ook een setje staan.

2 x EV sx 300 met twee zelfbouw ESW 1018 aangestuurd door crest pro versterkers DBX pa.

Klankmatig was mijn set helemaal niet verkeerd.
Alleen het volume en dynamiek van de PS15's stond gegrift in mijn geheugen.

Dus ik zoeken naar een tweedehands set ps 15
Nieuw was immers onbetaalbaar.
Tweedehands kwam ik ook niks tegen.

Op de PA markt stonden meerdere ps 10 sets te koop bij de firma bourgonje.

De kasten waren compleet uitgeleefd en waren toe aan een totale revisie.

Voor mij was het een gok.
Ik had de PS10,s nog nooit gehoord.

Thuis aangekomen aangesloten en vergeleken met mijn SX 300's
Deze moesten dus zwaar het onderspit delven.
Zowel klankmatig, maximaal spl en heel belangrijk Feedbackgevoeligheid was bij de PS10 beduidend beter.

Bij de revisie van de PS10's kwam ik erachter dat deze met standaard relatief goedkope speakers was uitgerust.


Toen heb ik een stuk of 20 van deze kasten gebouwd.

Indertijd had ik een grote zelfgebouwde hoorngeladen set.

Zie:http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...ght=rijsbergen

deze heb ik voor goed geld kunnen verkopen.
toen heb ik een nieuw setje PS15's gekocht.

Alle imitatie topkasten heb ik verkocht en heb veelal tweedehandse originele nexo's teruggekocht.
Als je goed zoekt een een beetje mazzel heb vind je nette PS10 voor 500 euro per stuk
PS15 'voor ong 1000 euro per stuk.

een Imitatie ps 10 kost ongeveer 375 euro aan materiaal.
Voor die 125 euro verschil kies ik liever voor tweedehands originele Nexo's die waardevast zijn.








Dat is het verhaal.

----------


## salsa

Feit is wel dat die gekke fransen enorm goed zijn in het ontwikkelen van geluids apparatuur wat zo hufterproof is.
Nogmaals voor iedereen die 'gewone' bassreflex kastjes gebruiken..een vergelijking met een SP4 laagkast (3x15 inch 400W) en twee LS500 (2x15 inch 600W) gaat de LS500 harder en draagt deze veel verder dan de SP4 laagkast..
Deze vergelijking is gedaan buiten in de openlucht.

Bandpass kast is lastig(en daarom duurder) te ontwikkelen dan een basrelfex kast.
De PS10 zijn wereld speakers die maar weinig echte concurrenten hebben in hun sigment en dus zijn er veel voorstanders of tegenstanders met Nexo.
Qua klank is het toch goed voor elkaar bij die Fransen!
Tja..daarom betaal je er iets meer voor en is het aan je zelf of je dit kan betalen!
Ik heb het er voor over.

Paco

----------


## Pimm87

Ivm de noodzaak van de TD controller ben ik eens op zoek gegaan naar alternatieven. Heeft hier iemand ervaring met het BOX 10 ontwerp van B&C? Buiten dat het orginele ontwerp spuuglelijk is, staat er bij de specificaties dat er een max. SPL haalbaar is van 127dB, hetzelfde als nexo aangeeft bij gebruikt van hun processor.
Is er iemand die dit kan bevestigen?

----------


## jack

Die spl van 127 zal best te halen zijn.

Alleen voor hoelang?

Als je bijv een Driverrack gebruikt en je regelt hem af op die 127 db blijven je speakers niet heel!

Beste/goedkoopste oplossing

bouw imitatie PS10,s en koop een tweedehandse ps10 controller

Ben je rond de 1250 euro klaar.

----------

